# Two years old, going to come off now



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw this today. Previous owner sold this the now unfortunate owner. Home Inspector said it was fine.


----------



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

continued..


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

If you cross your eyes,the valley just about looks straight,LOL.:laughing:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I know nothing about shingles but im sure i would do a better job than that!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Some quality workmanship there! LOL.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

What was the home inspector on?..


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought Florida was highly regulated with roofing!

Looks like a do it yourselfer job to me, I replaced a couple of jobs exactly like that last season, and the funny thing is both were done shortly before the new owners bought the house, leading them to believe they were buying a house with a new roof and wouldnt have to worry about spend the money on a new roof for quite some time.

In one case after a meeting with both real estate agents, the home inspector, and a lawyer the new homeowner ended up getting a new roof. 
The home inspector basically told us he has very little knowledge in roofing and only looks for obvious damage or curling shingles, when he looks at new shingles he assumes its a new roof, I can ussure you he now looks at roofs in a whole new perspective.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I use those pics? I want to add them to an album I am promoting on how a roof should NOT look.


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pic's they sure knew how to roof love the valley thats bucking water, the seam on seam


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice! Looks like most NC work I've looked over.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow.... I thought it was bad here for crackhead roofers.... they didn't even bother to read the wrapper instructions to boot ! I also love the overhang at the eaves ....


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I call that drunken roofing. After you finish a job like that, you have to drink away the sorrow of being such a crappy installer.


----------



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

Grumpy,

Sure you can use the pics. 

James


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

More proof that any doof can shingle. :thumbup: [/sarcasm]


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Nice! Looks like most NC work I've looked over.


 
I hope thats not a stab at us Carolina boys.

I've seen plenty of that same stuff right here in the Commonwealth.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

It did look like some I recently saw there. Plenty of the same here too.
I'm from Warrenton, NC


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

It's only a stab at some homeowners that think roofers are untrained and unnecessary, like the one who did the work in the pics.

I can't say I've seen a job here with that kind of end lap problems. That's just terrible. Here I see a lot of high nails and short courses. I fix a lot of wind damage. Some times I know they just going to get some doof to cover it up again. Now there is a lack of intelligence--they know they need an experienced roofer to fix it but then get someone else to do the whole job. I'll be back.


----------



## scuglass (Feb 16, 2010)

rookie work i see it all the time


----------



## Nick Tomich (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL @ johnk. Its amazing the storm chasers or the guys that they think they can be roofers anymore because they have watched hgtv.


----------



## tjasonglass (Feb 17, 2010)

thats what you get when you rush a your men to get the job done. sometimes when you let your men just work steady you get a job well done. guess next time they will get a real roofer


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I've seen some bad roofs but this really takes the cake!


----------

